# Liphook or Bearwood lakes?



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2010)

Given that there's a few travelling from op norf for the Blackmoor meeting, I think that a second game and an overnight would be a plan of sorts.
For those of you who have played both, which would you prefer and are g/fees comparable?

And as your not doing much these days Smiffy except driving round looking for cheap car parks, perhaps you could get this sorted... there's a good chap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

If the green fees prove too much of an issue, let me know and I'll see what I can do about getting people on at Ascot as another option


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 26, 2010)

Bob - happy to host you at Bearwood if I am around - with a PGA card they won't charge you. On a weekend other guests are Â£45. Liphook is Â£70 round for a visitor at weekends. Both great courses. I may be biased but I would be happy playing at Bearwood for the rest of my, hopefully, tens-of-thousands-more days (!) and there aren't many places I could say that about.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

Bob - happy to host you at Bearwood if I am around - with a PGA card they won't charge you. On a weekend other guests are Â£45. Liphook is Â£70 round for a visitor at weekends. Both great courses. I may be biased but I would be happy playing at Bearwood for the rest of my, hopefully, tens-of-thousands-more days (!) and there aren't many places I could say that about.
		
Click to expand...

If you need someone to make up a 4 I'm around


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 26, 2010)

just give me a shout when you fancy a game Homer - I only play once a week (on a weekend) usually. Not this coming Sunday - got an old man (white chinos, wet spot and pings) to beat on a new course!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers for the offer - my golf is on hold anyway at the moment but I'll definitely be taking you up on it. Be gentle with white trouser man


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 27, 2010)

I played Bearwood a few mths ago with Ethan, absolutely loved it and would definitely be up for a meet, mini-meet, 4 ball, 3 ball, 2 ball around there.

Not played Liphook but other forumers have and they say very good things about it.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd probably be up for Bearwood as it's about time I actually beat Paul


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

Bring it on James - I am building towards a round when I may not even lose a ball soon!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

I will try and arrange a mini meet on the Sunday before Liphook if people want it. Although it would have to be small as anything more than 3 guests and it changes the dynamics on price - but if I can get my another member involved that means 6 places (etc) - it would have to be done nearer the time and depend on the club diary - I believe they are doing a Championship week next year around that time, so there is a possibility of conflict.

There are plenty of B&Bs and hotels around Wokingham and Winnersh - and deecnt curry, Pizza and beer options!

Blackmoor is circa 20-25 miles up the road.

If I was travelling to the area I would be very tempted to add a day at Hankley Common to the agenda - round the corner from Blackmoor - and would certainly choose it above Liphook - the finest heathland course I have ever played and that includes Woodhall Spa!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

And as your not doing much these days Smiffy except driving round looking for cheap car parks, perhaps you could get this sorted... there's a good chap 

Click to expand...

Re-arrange these 3 words into a well known phrase or saying....

*YOUR, UP, JACKSIE* 

I'd be up for a game on the Sunday somewhere, preferably Bearwood 'cos it will be great. And cheaper.


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll be staying over on the Sunday night aswell as the Monday night too. So i'm going to be free for a Sunday game and a Tuesday game also if anyones about.

Love the look of Bearwood and Hankley looks superb too. Either way i'm treating myself to some super golf over the 3 days.


----------



## TXL (Oct 27, 2010)

As Paul suggests, Hankley is a fantastic course, but I believe is is quite expensive (currently Â£85 at the weekend).

I can host 3 guests at my course, Camberley Heath, for a reasonable cost - more than 3 would again get expensive.

We could end up with several "mini" events on the Sunday what with Paul, Homer and myself all in the area. Anyone else?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 27, 2010)

As Paul suggests, Hankley is a fantastic course, but I believe is is quite expensive (currently Â£85 at the weekend).

I can host 3 guests at my course, Camberley Heath, for a reasonable cost - more than 3 would again get expensive.

We could end up with several "mini" events on the Sunday what with Paul, Homer and myself all in the area. Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Camberley Heath is a superb course. A traditional Surrey "heath 'n heather" course.
Highly recommended.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2010)

That's nice start arranging other games , and exclude me. If i'm not invited Blackmoor is OFF !!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 27, 2010)

This could turn into a whole week


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2010)

If the green fees prove too much of an issue, let me know and I'll see what I can do about getting people on at Ascot as another option
		
Click to expand...


Has to be seen - Smiffy running in the 3.30 at Ascot !



Chris


----------



## john0 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it's about time all you softies started arranging these meets a bit further North, it's not fair that we poor people up here miss out all the time


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2010)

I have played all the local courses to Blackmoor many times,and if anyone wants to play on the Tuesday i would recommend thay are played in this order of quality.

Hankley Common weekday Â£85 for the day Â£75 a round.
Liphook weekday Â£70 for the day Â£55 round, after 4.00 twilight rate Â£28 (great value)
Hindhead weekday Â£70 for the day,Â£60 round.

All courses are more expensive at weekends, assuming they allow play without a member.

Hankley Common is stunning especially in the summer. Liphook is similar to Blackmoor, and Hindhead, where Peter Alliss is a member, has a great front nine up and down a huge valley. You do need to be fit to play the course Bob    

All course are within 15 minutes of each other and Blackmoor. All ranked in top 80 in England, and you would not be disappointed playing any of them. 

Happy to sort out some tee times if anyone interested.


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2010)

Bob - happy to host you at Bearwood if I am around - with a PGA card they won't charge you. On a weekend other guests are Â£45. Liphook is Â£70 round for a visitor at weekends. Both great courses. I may be biased but I would be happy playing at Bearwood for the rest of my, hopefully, tens-of-thousands-more days (!) and there aren't many places I could say that about.
		
Click to expand...


Hankley Common is 5 minutes from where i live, and although i have not played Bearwood Lakes, i imagine it is it's equal. Expensive though which is why i never joined ! It is in Surrey which makes a lot of difference in prices compared to Hampshire.

Golf on top courses in the South is not cheap, which is why the deal at Blackmoor is so good.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

As Paul suggests, Hankley is a fantastic course, but I believe is is quite expensive (currently Â£85 at the weekend).

I can host 3 guests at my course, Camberley Heath, for a reasonable cost - more than 3 would again get expensive.

We could end up with several "mini" events on the Sunday what with Paul, Homer and myself all in the area. Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Camberley Heath is a superb course. A traditional Surrey "heath 'n heather" course.
Highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded about Camberley (you won't find many better par 3s than the 8th) - this is a spoilt area for quality courses - although prices are not that cheap. Some other courses do twilight rates like Liphook - I think Woking and West Hill do but haven't checked recently.


----------



## rickg (Oct 27, 2010)

Would love to play Bearwood again, especially as I didnt do it justice in the Trilby Tour event!!

Would also be up for making a mini-tour out of it.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2010)

I have gone into hibernation for the winter, but maybe sometime next season, we could have a Bearwood Lakes GM day.

BL members can organise a day event for guests at a reasonable cost, and maybe Paul (PNWokingham) and I could join forces and set it up.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds a good plan Martin - although I think costs are quite steep normally. If you are around and the course is free we could team up to host people on the Sunday before Blackmoor in June. I am sure my brother will oblige and that would give us scope for 9 guests?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds a good plan Martin - although I think costs are quite steep normally. If you are around and the course is free we could team up to host people on the Sunday before Blackmoor in June. I am sure my brother will oblige and that would give us scope for 9 guests?
		
Click to expand...

Paul

I mean the members days where I think you can bring 24?


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2010)

If you two can arrange something for the Sunday, i will happily arrange a game at this end for the Tuesday. It appears there will be some left over after Blackmoor. Hankley and Liphook would be good options, but depends what people want to pay. There would be no restrictions on numbers, so everyone could play. Bearwood would have to be restricted ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

Sounds a good plan Martin - although I think costs are quite steep normally. If you are around and the course is free we could team up to host people on the Sunday before Blackmoor in June. I am sure my brother will oblige and that would give us scope for 9 guests?
		
Click to expand...

Paul

I mean the members days where I think you can bring 24?
		
Click to expand...

Martin - happy to do that as well but I believe that they are around Â£70 each?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 27, 2010)

Richart - I will check on the member day option but I suspect it may be too expensive to be palatable - hopefully I am wrong!


----------



## richart (Oct 27, 2010)

I think all options for large numbers on any course may be expensive. The price you pay for playing such good courses in South of England ! If we can come up with as many options as we can, and then get feedback. I would mention again, that Liphook do a twilight rate of Â£28 after 4.00. Bearing in mind it will not be getting dark until after 9.00 at that time of the year a great option for anyone that is happy to stay over until Wednesday, or fancies a drive home very late!

Good thing we have plenty of time to sort out, and i will now go back to concentrating on the Blackmoor day


----------



## Region3 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think all options for large numbers on any course may be expensive. The price you pay for playing such good courses in South of England ! If we can come up with as many options as we can, and then get feedback. I would mention again, that Liphook do a twilight rate of Â£28 after 4.00. Bearing in mind it will not be getting dark until after 9.00 at that time of the year a great option for anyone that is happy to stay over until Wednesday, or fancies a drive home very late!

Good thing we have plenty of time to sort out, and i will now go back to concentrating on the Blackmoor day  

Click to expand...

Could the twilight round not be done on the Sunday, then play Bearwood or somewhere else on the Tuesday?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2010)

Could the twilight round not be done on the Sunday,
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it Gary, but the twilight round is Mon-Fri only mate.
  

I think the cheapest option would be to take up Paul and Ethans kind offer of Bearwood on the Sunday at the guests rate of Â£45.00 and then if others wanted to play on the Tuesday take advantage of the twilight rate at Liphook and play there for Â£28.00 (2010 price may go up next year a couple of quid). If Paul could get his brother Dave to help out on the Sunday at Bearwood too, that means at least 9 guests will get on. If Bearwood is "over subscribed" I'd happily step aside and play at Camberely Heath with Tony instead to give somebody the chance to play Bearwood for the 1st time.
That way, you get to play three of the best courses in the area for Â£130.00 or thereabouts. That has to be a bargain in anyone's books, especially as the 2nd day is 27 holes and includes all your food! The only "problem" you would have is filling in the time on Tuesday until the twilight round kicks in at Liphook at 4.00pm.


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the sound of the different courses mentioned so far and I dont mind which of them I get to play , although on the Tuesday i'll be wanting to play earlier in the day so I can get home. A twilight deal is no use to me unfortunately , but theres plenty of time and we'll get somethiing sorted no probs


----------



## teegirl (Oct 28, 2010)

I want to move,   

Thank goodness for forum meets, thankyou folks.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2010)

I like the sound of the different courses mentioned so far and I dont mind which of them I get to play , although on the Tuesday i'll be wanting to play earlier in the day so I can get home. A twilight deal is no use to me unfortunately , but theres plenty of time and we'll get somethiing sorted no probs
		
Click to expand...

I can highly recommend either Hankley Common, Hindhead or Camberley Heath if you are determined to play another round/36. I haven't played at Liphook so can't comment.
Hankley Common is absolutely gorgeous. It would be my pick if it weren't so bloody expensive.
Hindhead is another great track but the back 9 is overshadowed somewhat by the front 9. It will appear a little boring in comparison. 1st hole is a bit of a let down as it's just a knock down the middle and a bit boring. But from the 2nd to the 9th? WOW!! But as Paul mentions, it's a bit "leggy". I played 36 here one day and was absolutely knackered on the back 9 in the afternoon!
Camberely Heath, as mentioned, is another superb track. Always in lovely condition, with some really tough holes. It's the kind of course you have to play a couple of times really to give you and idea of where to place your ball. Lots of sloping fairways and again, a bit "leggy". You will certainly know you've walked it. Out of the three, I think Hankley has the easiest walking. I'd love to play there again. Some of the best greens I have ever putted on, and a great mix of holes. But again, I'd only want to do 18. But I'm a doddery old fecker swinging Ping clubs. What do you expect????


----------



## TXL (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be happy to host 2 players on Tuesday morning, would have to be early as the ladies have the course blocked off for the morning (dont know the exact times but will find out if there is interest).  The reason for only 2 guests is that a max of 3 balls are allowed before the ladies.

Sunday, I can host 3 guests for an afternoon round.


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be happy to host 2 players on Tuesday morning, would have to be early as the ladies have the course blocked off for the morning (dont know the exact times but will find out if there is interest).  The reason for only 2 guests is that a max of 3 balls are allowed before the ladies.

Sunday, I can host 3 guests for an afternoon round.
		
Click to expand...

Which course is this TXL ?


----------



## TXL (Oct 28, 2010)

Which course is this TXL ?
		
Click to expand...

Camberley Heath


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2010)

I played a match against Camberley a few months ago, and one of their team , can't remember his name, played off scratch. He drove to the front of the first at Blackmoor, 330 yards up hill, but still took four. He didn't have a birdie all day, despite hardly missing a fairway with huge drives. Our greens completely threw him as the were very quick, and he kept knocking his first putt miles past. 

Just a warning for the Meet


----------



## jammydodger (Oct 28, 2010)

Which course is this TXL ?
		
Click to expand...

Camberley Heath

Click to expand...

Well if you're going to be around on the Tuesday morning TXL then i'd most gratefully take up the offer of a game. I guess we might be getting ahead of ourselves but i'm calling shotgun on this if it works out.

Fingers crossed


----------



## TXL (Oct 29, 2010)

Well if you're going to be around on the Tuesday morning TXL then i'd most gratefully take up the offer of a game. I guess we might be getting ahead of ourselves but i'm calling shotgun on this if it works out.

Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

OK, I will get the times the ladies "close" the course when I visit the club tomorrow.

So, *Camberley Heath Tuesday 28th June early*:
*
1. TXL
2. jammydogger
3. Spare slot*


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2010)

OK, I will get the times the ladies "close" the course when I visit the club tomorrow.

So, *Camberley Heath Tuesday 28th June early*:
*
1. TXL
2. jammydogger
3. Spare slot*

Click to expand...

Is Spare Slot a new member?


----------



## richart (Oct 29, 2010)

To be fair to everyone, i think nearer the time we should put all the options available to everyone playing the Blackmoor Meet, and then decide which courses we are going to play on which days.

If we have large numbers wanting to play on one day, say the Tuesday, we may be able to get a deal at somewhere like Liphook, or another course and we can have a mini meet. I think if we can we should try and stick together, or at least give all players a choice.

We are not playing until June, and a lot can happen in the meantime !


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 30, 2010)

anybody had any experience at Old Thorns. 

Maybe be stopping over after Blackmoor and the grrenfees here seem in my price range.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2010)

anybody had any experience at Old Thorns. 

Maybe be stopping over after Blackmoor and the greenfees here seem in my price range.
		
Click to expand...

Not a "bad" course, but there are better around. But as you have spotted, they are more expensive.
If I was in the area anyway, and was desperate for a game, I'd play it. But I wouldn't travel from here for just the one game (if that makes sense).
Me? If I could afford it, I'd put the extra to it and go and play Hindhead (just up the road) or somewhere a bit more established.
There are some cracking courses in the area, Old Thorns is just an "average" parkland course in my opinion.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2010)

anybody had any experience at Old Thorns. 

Maybe be stopping over after Blackmoor and the greenfees here seem in my price range.
		
Click to expand...

Not a "bad" course, but there are better around. But as you have spotted, they are more expensive.
If I was in the area anyway, and was desperate for a game, I'd play it. But I wouldn't travel from here for just the one game (if that makes sense).
Me? If I could afford it, I'd put the extra to it and go and play Hindhead (just up the road) or somewhere a bit more established.
There are some cracking courses in the area, Old Thorns is just an "average" parkland course in my opinion.




Click to expand...


Agree, there are better courses around, and i will get details of green fees etc for courses like Hankley Common, Liphook, Hindhead,nearer the time.


----------

